# Animals of YouTube sing "Deck the Halls"



## GSDLoverII (May 12, 2004)

* 
*


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

Someone else posted this in the Fun and Games section - it's just a hoot, and very cleverly done!
_________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------



## DCluver33 (May 27, 2010)

I love the cat at the end that just throws himself down haha


----------



## acillaton (Jun 17, 2010)

Sweeet :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------

